# Fern Tips Turning Black



## Tranquility (May 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Currently got a 23gal H (1st viv and was set up 2-3weeks ago) and just have a problem with the fern I have. It's a Fluffy Duffy and seems to be going black on the tips and then these would just fall off.

Is this due to too much water being on the fern? Too much light? Heat?

Viv seems to have a steady temp at 70-76F and humidity ranges from 70-100 depending on misting. I mist for 12 seconds 5 times a day but changed it down to 3 times now hoping that it will help.

Cheers for any help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Maidenhair ferns often turn red to yellow to brown in too much light. They can turn black if overexposed to quickly. How is the soil? They like drained but moist soil.


----------



## Tranquility (May 17, 2007)

The soil is tree fern mixed with soil and isn't soggy etc. Sounds like the light is the problem then. Not sure what I'll do as I dont have the ability to put it any lower down as the viv isn't that tall.

Thanks for the help and quick response!!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

If it's a Fluffy Duffy it is not a Maidenhair Fern (Adiantum) but a Nephrolepis exaltata 'Fluffy Duffy'. The finely segmented frond on these ferns tend to turn black when sprayed with water too much. They need to not stick together. I suspect this is your problem and not light as I have seen them grow in very bright areas of a greenhouse.

The fronds prefer to stay dry and the soil moist but not wet.


----------



## Tranquility (May 17, 2007)

Thank you for the advice! Theres hope for it yet then! I've moved the misting nozzles so they dont have any chance of drenching the fern so hopefully it'll get better.

Thanks again.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Cur away the black stuff. It's like a sponge and will keep it from drying out.


----------

